
Microsoft Sold 8 Million Kinects In 60 Days - shawndumas
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/27/microsoft-sold-8-million-kinects-in-60-days/
======
regularfry
The problem now is that the rest of Microsoft needs to pry the Kinect from the
Entertainment division. The device has _incredible_ potential, but the
Entertainment division won't care about anything that doesn't sell Xboxes.

